
A New Year's Live Stream for Developers, by Developers - quincyla
https://www.freecodecamp.com/open2017/
======
vmorgulis
Freenode channel:
[https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=open2017](https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=open2017)

Gitter chatroom:
[https://gitter.im/FreeCodeCamp/FreeCodeCamp](https://gitter.im/FreeCodeCamp/FreeCodeCamp)

